# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  ibuprofen - crazy dream recall

## Faline

Hiya, I'ev been busy for quite a while, but now I want to work on this again.

I have twice had to eat a lot of ibuprofen. 3 pills a day for about3-4 days (for pain). Both times I experienced this crazy dream recall. Without waking up (and remembering it) in the night, I remembered 4-5 dreams! It didn't work the first night, but 2. and 3. it did. It was the same both times I had to eat these painkillers. 

Anyone else had this experience with ibuprofen? :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

I suppose it's different for everyone. I had to take 3 of them last night, and I didn't recall anything until after I did my WBTB. That's hardly like what you did. Um, nevermind.

----------


## xantho99

see what happens with 13! lol jk

----------


## ninja9578

ibuprophen doesn't affect the mind at all.  If you had an effect it was from something else.

----------


## Vegan

It might just be the placebo effect...

----------


## Faline

> It might just be the placebo effect...



Well, it was first after it had happened twice I thought there was a connection with the pills  :tongue2:  So probably not.


I wonder what is was then?  :smiley:  


Thanks for the input guys  ::D:

----------


## SKA

> Hiya, I'ev been busy for quite a while, but now I want to work on this again.
> 
> I have twice had to eat a lot of ibuprofen. 3 pills a day for about3-4 days (for pain). Both times I experienced this crazy dream recall. Without waking up (and remembering it) in the night, I remembered 4-5 dreams! It didn't work the first night, but 2. and 3. it did. It was the same both times I had to eat these painkillers. 
> 
> Anyone else had this experience with ibuprofen?



 
Can you check your Ibuprofen package? Sometimes they mix in Code&#239;ne with the Ibruprofen. Code&#239;ne is quite a strong Opiate painkiller that synergises with the Ibuprofen.

I have often heard of "Opium Dreams" being grotesque, wonderfull and  very clear. Now I don't want to dangeriously intoxicate my body or become an Opium addict, so instead I might give this a try with Ibuprofen mixed with Code&#239;ne. The Code&#239;ne in Ibufrofen might have the same effect since it's an opiate. An Opium Derrivative.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, opium dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Curtis

> see what happens with 13! lol jk



Yeah! Foaming out the mouth!

----------


## Vegan

> It might just be the placebo effect...



Im sorry, I didn't mean to come off as a jerk with that post. The ellipse at the end sort of made me think like I did.

----------


## Faline

> Can you check your Ibuprofen package? Sometimes they mix in Codeïne with the Ibruprofen. Codeïne is quite a strong Opiate painkiller that synergises with the Ibuprofen.
> 
> I have often heard of "Opium Dreams" being grotesque, wonderfull and  very clear. Now I don't want to dangeriously intoxicate my body or become an Opium addict, so instead I might give this a try with Ibuprofen mixed with Codeïne. The Codeïne in Ibufrofen might have the same effect since it's an opiate. An Opium Derrivative.



Sadly, I can't. I got the pills in a little box. Only what I would need. But it sounds very sane, what you're saying. It might be it! 

*Feels like intoxicating herself with opium  ::lol:: *





> Im sorry, I didn't mean to come off as a jerk with that post. The ellipse at the end sort of made me think like I did.



Don't worry  :smiley:  You only sounded a little sad  ::shock::

----------


## kogatojr

> ibuprophen doesn't affect the mind at all.  If you had an effect it was from something else.




Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Maybe you took somthing else.

----------


## moe007

Ibuprofen alone does not have any psychological effects, and cannot possibly have any effect on dreaming.





> Ibuprofen is an NSAID which is believed to work through inhibition of cyclooxygenase (COX), thus inhibiting prostaglandin synthesis. There are at least 2 variants of cyclooxygenase (COX-1 and COX-2). Ibuprofen inhibits both COX-1 and COX-2. It appears that its analgesic, antipyretic, and anti-inflammatory activity are achieved principally through COX-2 inhibition; whereas COX-1 inhibition is responsible for its unwanted effects on platelet aggregation and the GI mucosa.



It thins the blood, and kills inflammation, to a degree.

Nothing to do with brain chemistry.


Now if you are talking about Nurofen, that is totally different. Nurofen contains two active ingredients, ibuprofen and codeine phosphate. Codeine is a very strong opium derived pain killer, when taken before bed, it is known to cause strong and vivid dreams.

Two totally different things.

Hope this cleared up any questions  ::D:

----------

